# Happy Birthday Hat 80



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday You Old Terd;I hear your 50 years old.I hope you get another scooter for your bithday that has big wheels to go threw sand.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Happy birthday my friend. Hope you have many, many more to come.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, you trouble maker. Can I borrow your scooter? I'll bring it back


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Happy B-day Clyde, hey aero993 maybe he'll give you his old one as soon as he gets that soup up one with the big tires and the ten inch extention bars. LOL. Hey clyde your pertty ugly for being the 50  J/K.  "BUDDY"


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Most emminent Brother*

Thw wisdom of many years shows most prominently on thy visage (maybe ya had a rough paper route). It is good to get wiser. I pray you have many more!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Clyde, hope its a goodun.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

crappy crappy birthday today from me to you,
crappy crappy birthday--a wish from me to you
crappy crappy birthday for a really crappy dude!


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up and Happy B-day Dawg!


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Happy Birthday*

Sincere wishes of many more to come. May HE keep you in good health and give you peace.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yeah*

Happy Birthday Butthead!!  No really here's to another 50! Also Happy B-day to Searay. (Although haven't heard or seen him fishing in a long time)


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

*Have a Good One Hat*

Can you say chromed out scooter rims !?!?  
Hat will be traveling the piers and beach in style LOL Have a great birthday Hat. Good man


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Happy B-day!! You're only 50??


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday....talk about old man and the sea...j/k  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey your an antique  
have a good b-day


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Happy Birthday Clyde...My boy(S)cott says hi...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Happy B-day


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clyde, Happy birthday my friend, and with the Big Guy's blessing, many more to follow.

Pay close attention:

Have Jeep WILL travel.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

He!! Hat your just a Kid. Have a happy B-Day


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A big thanks to all for the B-day wish's!*

Turning *50* for me is kinda like a Wensday, you know hump day.  The mind is still 25, it's just that your body dosn't agree with you.  Again, thanks & Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Clyde, compared to me you're still a kid.  Now if both of us cold get some 25 yr old legs we could really give them hell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday too you, you live in a zoo....just kidding!  

Fish on your B-day!


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Hat! Hope to see you on the water sometime soon.


----------



## que (Jun 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Hat*

Hope To Run Into You Soon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy belated b-day buddy. Have been away from the computer for too long.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Happy Belated Birthday Clyde*

I also been away from the old PC.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Happy belated birthday*

I just got back on the computer today. The storm on Friday did something to my cable internet and haven't got it back on ever since.


----------

